# A fugue on a theme you may have come to know as of late



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

I'm mostly working on my second sonata (in a rather "modern" style), but I'm taking a short break.

This is a little piece in the tradition of 19th century fugues, with harmonies and textures a bit more adventurous than Baroque ones.

You may recognize the subject from memes ut:

Score:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FMsVX_iDVqsgZOs7YVK-tOsFiwdUfGy0/view


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey, that's good. I don't quite like the passage in bars 47-50, it sounded a bit too obvious to me, and sort of cheap compared to what you've built up before and after.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I agree with Phil in that this is nicely done indeed.


----------

